
History That Explains the ICO Bubble - robertkrahn01
https://haseebq.com/3-models-for-understanding-the-ico-bubble/
======
robertkrahn01
A podcast version of it is here:
[https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2019/03/17/crypto-
bubbl...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2019/03/17/crypto-bubble-with-
haseeb-qureshi/)

